# Are Steri-pens worth it?



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone here really used them to any degree?

I have played around with one, and know people who own them, but have not actually used them a lot. We have many wells that are all safe, some very good (and expensive) backpacking type filters, while in reality when I am out in the bush I usually just boil the water anyways. The filters help with the taste, which the U.V will not, but they also are bulkier and more work.

Anyways, spent the day in town  and while checking out the clearance sections at Canadian tire, which I always do and have gotten some crazy deals btw, I see some of these on clearance.

They are the Traveler type, AA battery, with 3000 uses rated lamp. It is a kit with the pen, a bottle, and a filter that fits the bottle. They are on sale for about $35 USD for all you south of the border under $50 CAD. I can't see how I will ever find them cheaper in the foreseeable future, so if I think they are worth it, I might as well buy them now.

I know they make smaller units that use different batteries, I will never go that route, AA or forget it, I am not stocking any more cr123's. The rechargeable USB models would be an option, on the other hand, I like USB powered stuff.

:gaah: 

Tell me if you would buy a couple for backup and/or barter or gifting to family (now or after a SHTF scenario). I have too many things on my mind right now.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

potable water is so damn important, and in many areas east and south of the 
Peace there is fairly easy access to open water, how much is potable any more without filtering ??. As a kid we used to drink at fast moving streams and clear ponds, never getting sick, at least the local kids didn't get sick. 
I am always most concerned about getting back home, so small filtration systems are an important part of my pack as well as a container that I can boil and carry water in.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think I am going to pick one or two up... and use them as a deduction  I figure since the government has become soooo concerned with the safety of farmers and anyone working on the farm, they would support me having these on hand, in case someone becomes exhausted and thirsty in a "remote" location.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

That price sounds like a fantastic bargain. I have one, but I also fall into the category of not using it much. Mine doesnt have the bottle though, just the pen. If I found some at that price I'd grab at least one.

The only downside I can think of is that steripens don't actually remove cooties, they just render them inert, so you're still ingesting them but they should be harmless, and the bigger problem is that the water needs to be fairly clear, if there's a lot of particulates and stuff in it, the UV zap will not be as effective and then maybe you do actually drink a live cootie and that may not be so fun.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Dakine said:


> That price sounds like a fantastic bargain. I have one, but I also fall into the category of not using it much. Mine doesnt have the bottle though, just the pen. If I found some at that price I'd grab at least one.
> 
> The only downside I can think of is that steripens don't actually remove cooties, they just render them inert, so you're still ingesting them but they should be harmless, and the bigger problem is that the water needs to be fairly clear, if there's a lot of particulates and stuff in it, the UV zap will not be as effective and then maybe you do actually drink a live cootie and that may not be so fun.


Thanks for the opinion on the price. Since it is likely to sit and collect dust, I didn't want to buy this older model only to see a new one cheaper tomorrow (which can always happen anyways). I did a quick search and it looked like I was unlikely to find a better deal, but sometimes that doesn't give the true picture. I typically look for deals for awhile on something like this.

They are definitely not perfect, and I wouldn't want to drink any really nasty water with only the little prefilter and the U.V, even just for the taste factor. Most of the water around here is clear though, just likely to be inhabited by one bug or another.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Bought a few back then. Very happy with the design and quality, they work very well physically and I am not dead after trying them out. I wish they had a tiny bit more room inside the bottle that came with because I am storing everything inside the bottle and it JUST fits (no reason to believe it was intended to fit but cool that it can). They do suck up the AA batteries, but not as bad as I was warned (at least with quality ones).

I still find boiling to be a fine way, but we had some dry conditions this spring and having the option was nice.


----------

